

The Man Squatting on Millions of Dollars Worth of Domain Names - WestCoastJustin
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/the-man-squatting-on-millions-of-dollars-worth-of-domain-names

======
aminok
Well, it looks like he's not squatting. He's actively looking for partners to
develop the web properties with.

